# Predatormasters - is it that bad? YES IT IS!!!



## twister (Feb 21, 2012)

Soooo many things wrong with that site...SOOOOO MANY THINGS WRONG!!!

You want to talk about low quality people there, that is pretty easy to do so since there are so many sleazebags that hang there.

Tony Tebbe never met an opportunity to spam his "Predator University" and his string of crossbred mongrels that he didn't like. Didn't he get busted for claiming on some Texas hunting site that he averages "47" predators a day on his hunts?

Redfrog, chairman of the board. This fat *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* non hunter likes to make tens of thousands of posts on all the sites claiming what a great hunter and guide and outfitter that he is. WRONG! This *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* lost his Alberta outfitter license due to scamming people out of their deposits, yet still advertises coyote and wolf hunts on Predatormasters. The scam is, get some retards to send you deposit $$$, then simply don't refund when your fat *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* is called out on it.

reb8600, what a pathetic piece of sheet moderator on their ecaller board. This foxpro leghumping *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* wouldn't know a good ecaller if you smacked him across the head with it.

220 Swift, are real "swift" guy who sits on the computer all day. He's there "hunt director" and pretty much made their 2012 Hunt and Convention a big money losing matter. Way to go ya *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*!

Gawd...the list goes on there


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Yeah we all feel pretty much that same way EXCEPT.... We have our own 220swift and he's a good guy and a friend oif mine.
Welcome to the forum twister.

On a more serious note: We as well as PM have the occasional young person on our site so if you could delete that last sentence I'd be happy.


----------



## twister (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh sorry about that, 220_Swift (on the Predatormasters board, not the same guy here) is a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. I'm sorry for using the world *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* you PREDATORMASTERS!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you not get my message ?? You said you would delete the first oops and now you post this. Thanks for helping to maintain our reputation twister.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey twister,

While many here probably share your sentiments about predator masters, we run a different kind of ship around here. After all, we setup this site because so many were sick of what goes on over there on PM and on other sites.

We believe in having a good clean, respectful site. You can view the rules here:

http://www.predatort...kcom-the-rules/

We would love to have you around... but we can't have posts like this anymore.

Thanks for your attention to this. I have cleaned up your post for you this time.


----------



## twister (Feb 21, 2012)

Admin said:


> Hey twister,
> 
> While many here probably share your sentiments about predator masters, we run a different kind of ship around here. After all, we setup this site because so many were sick of what goes on over there on PM and on other sites.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris Miller, I heard Tony Tebbe was running his mouth off at the PM Hunt that he was going to drive to your doorstep in Colorado and "Git ya" Said you were going DOWNSorry to see that you are afraid of the Predatormasters goons.Were you the guy who had an avatar of some dude wearing a dew rag on Predatormasters?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey twister,

I really don't concern myself with people like Tony Tebbe but thanks anyway. Not sure what you mean by being afraid of the "predator masters goons". Who are the goons, and who is afraid of them?

Anyway... it all sounds like childish stuff to me. That's why I don't visit PredatorMasters anymore.

P.S. - I AM the guy with the "dew rag".


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

*About Predator Masters*

I have to say though... while we are having this great discussion about Predator Masters, lets keep it up and add a little SEO to the mix. We're already ranked #3 on google for Predator Masters so lets keep talking about them and maybe more members will find PredatorTalk and come on over for a visit.









So what makes a "Predator Master" anyway? Is that a guy who sells coyote hunts or one who does a lot of coyote hunting himself? Could Predator Masters just be people who sit behind a computer and TALK about predator hunting? Could we not also call a Predator Master a Master Predator? Do Predator Masters really have what it takes to master all types of predators or just some of them?

Very interested in this discussion on Predator Masters. I think we have a lot of them right here on PT!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice way to mention predator masters chris so as to get us up on the predator masters search so the real predator masters can join our fourm and join in the fun with our predator masters!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree it is a nice gesture tio mention predator masters...did i say predator masters...sorry i meant to say predator masters not predator masters...oops i did it again (Yikes) Will the real predator masters please move to the head of the line....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've never been on predator masters and have no intention of going on predator masters. From what I've heard predator masters is full of sad people who only look to big themselves up and belittle each other. Not a nice place to be is predator masters.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Well I'm new here, so I'm sure my humble opinion doesn't mean much. But up until now I was really enjoying this site, left the bow hunting site I was on to come over here as my primary "go to" site. There was/is to much crap going on there, though I was a high posting regular member with quite a few friends, I for the mostpart left. It just burns the hairs on my butt when someone.....anyone joins a site and their first posts are nothing put negative.


And we are glad to have you here buddy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Well I'm new here, so I'm sure my humble opinion doesn't mean much. But up until now I was really enjoying this site, left the bow hunting site I was on to come over here as my primary "go to" site. There was/is to much crap going on there, though I was a high posting regular member with quite a few friends, I for the mostpart left. It just burns the hairs on my butt when someone.....anyone joins a site and their first posts are nothing put negative.


 Just ignore this post Stonegod. Just someone trying to stir things up with Chris from predatormasters. Or maybe not predator masters. I personally don't want anything to do with predatormasters, but if they like helping Google find us faster at predatormasters that's fine with us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Well I'm new here, so I'm sure my humble opinion doesn't mean much. But up until now I was really enjoying this site, left the bow hunting site I was on to come over here as my primary "go to" site. There was/is to much crap going on there, though I was a high posting regular member with quite a few friends, I for the mostpart left. It just burns the hairs on my butt when someone.....anyone joins a site and their first posts are nothing put negative.


I agree, Stonegod, many sites do have "way to much crap" going on. I think you'll find it a bit different here though B.S. is not appreciated or put up with and everyones opinion is appreciated as long as the rules are followed. Unfortunately no one has control over what a person decides to post before they post it, but control will be exercised when one so blatantly forgets his manners and good taste while breaking those rules. Don't let one nimrod spoil it for you.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Our little friend is gone.... For now.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good and not a minute to soon.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was looking for my guided missile button but couldn't find it fast enough ! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Our little friend is gone.... For now.


Thanks !

He sent me a nice PM also, I was rather touched that he remembered me. He also sent his best wishes to my Mother.


----------

